# Arreglo cardioide para subgraves.



## tecnicdeso (Mar 7, 2017)

Esta vez, en este foro, voy a comentar algo de lo que no he leido en este foro.

Se trata de los arreglos de subgraves. No quisiera extenderme en algo que ya se comenta en cualquier  lugar que se precie de sonido profesional.

En este primer post quisiera enseñar un efecto conocido por todos los que han instalado equipamiento de sonido en un espacio para sonorizar algun evento.
 Se trata de los indeseados pasillos  y cancelaciones de fase en la zona del publico, o el observar que en la zona del escenario o zona trasera del equipo de sonido, hay mas presión que en el público, que es donde debería estar. Adjunto diagrama de un montaje L-R







Se pueden apreciar los temidos pasillos en la zona de publico, la presión sonora en la zona del escenario y el desperdicio general de energía en el montaje.

Sin extenderme mas en el efecto, les hablaré de como conseguir unificar la presión enfrente del escenario.
No me extenderé hablando de longitudes de onda ni de cancelaciones y tiempos. Simplemente hay un modo de conseguir que la energía del subgrave se posicione enfrente del equipo de sonido, y se llama configuración cardioide. Hay varias versiones, la mas utilizadas son las siguientes:





de las cuales, la que vamos a desarrollar por encima es la de dos subgraves uno delante de otro, con una separación de 1/4 de onda a 85Hz,  separados un metro de frente a frente de subgrave. La idea es conseguir un patrón de dispersion de energía llamado cardioide:






Como se observa, el tema es lograr una máxima cancelación de fase en la parte trasera y obtener la suma de fases justo enfrente del subgrave frontal.

Esto se logra mediante un delay. La idea es que el subgrave trasero alcance al subgrave delantero, y los dos sumen hacia delante. La cifra mágica son 2,94ms de delay sobre el subgrave trasero, estando estos separados un metro, tal como comentamos anteriormente.





Lógicamente, habrá que  hacer los tiempos correspondientes con el resto del equipo.


----------



## elucches (Mar 7, 2017)

(La cifra mágica es lógicamente el cociente de la distancia de 1 m y la velocidad del sonido).

Gracias por sacar un tema así porque sí.
No estoy en el tema sonorización, y está bueno enterarse de algunos problemas y sus soluciones.


----------

